# When Attending Bike Shows & Swap Meets...



## ridingtoy (Oct 21, 2011)

...please keep an eye out for me for one of these:






It's a 1953 Garton Police tricycle model...black with white trim and stars on the frame and fork. Ever since I started collecting back in the mid 1980s I've been trying to find one to replace the one I had as a child. I seriously doubt I'll ever find one complete and still in VG original condition, but if I could even find one sans accessories I'd be happy at this point. If you spot one at a show for say $100 or less in good condition, and are in a position to pick it up and ship for me, you have my word I'll reimburse you for the trike plus shipping expenses. Thanks in advance for keeping an eye out! 

Oh, and good condition just means wheels, frame, handlebar (and hopefully head badge decal) are still in good shape. Seat can even be missing and tires worn out because I have identical NOS replacements for those items ready to fix it up with.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 23, 2012)

Bumping for attendees of any upcoming meets...

Would much rather a CABE member spot and pick one up for me than have to battle it out on ebay.


----------

